# Betta sorority help



## Yellow33 (Oct 27, 2016)

I have a planted 5 gallon tank that I want to start a sorority in. I know what your thinking right now " WAY TO SMALL OF A TANK. " But here is my plan. 
1) buy BABY female bettas 
2) put them in the 5 gallon 
3) when I move (soon) upgrade them to my 10 gallon


----------



## Yellow33 (Oct 27, 2016)

Would this work?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Dec 21, 2014)

In the 5 gallon one betta might not be able to get away from the others if she needs to, and moving them to a new territory would likely upset their hierarchy. There's a chance it might work (and there is always a chance of a sorority not working out, even if done carefully), but why not wait until your 10 gallon is ready for them and avoid stressing them out with the move?

Buying babies is a good move. Odd numbers are recommended so that they can't pair off. Have a backup plan and be ready to separate any that are too aggressive. It would be best to have enough extra tanks that each fish could be housed individually if necessary.


----------

